# Help Me Choose A GSD Rescue!



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I get to choose a lucky Rescue that will recieve a $100 donation. I would love to have it go to a GSD Rescue. Here is where I need your help.....

Does anyone know a GSD Rescue that really needs some money? I know they all need money but I would like the money to go to a Rescue that needs it badly. 

HELP PLEASE????? :help:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I got a suggestion from a member on this forum of where I should have the money sent and I couldn't agree more with them.

So I will have the money sent to Southern Cross Rescue!

Southern Cross German Shepherd Rescue: Stormy and Pups


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Congratulations - I think you made an excellent choice!

Thanks for helping them out!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Remo said:


> Congratulations - I think you made an excellent choice!
> 
> Thanks for helping them out!


Thank you!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

:thumbup:

Great choice!


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I couldn't agree more! They always seem to take the most hardship cases and the dogs that would be a huge burden on any rescue. They really touched my heart when they stepped up for Stormy and those pups and at the same time there was another really sick dog they took in but I can't remember the story right now. Good for you and congratulations to them and a big Thank You to Eileen for her generosity!!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I have Cheyenne for Southern Cross....pulled with stage 4 hw and mammary tumor....I believe that is who you are thinking of Debbi. 

Southern Cross German Shepherd Rescue

Thank you LaRen!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

EMarie59 is the one giving the money, I just get to choose where it goes. 

So she deserves the thank you's.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Emarie...THANK YOU!! We pm'd in the past...and I had sent you Cheyenne's whole story...so know the wonderful things that Southern Cross does. Again...thank you from the bottom of my heart...and Cheyenne sends kisses!!


----------



## EMarie59 (Jan 22, 2011)

LaRen616 said:


> EMarie59 is the one giving the money, I just get to choose where it goes.
> 
> So she deserves the thank you's.


HEY! You picked a great name for my boy, AND a great place for the donation. Has she contacted you yet to let you know the donation was received?
She may be busy from what I can tell by her website. God Bless her!. 
She has her donations set up with Paypal so it was really a piece of cake. 
Eileen


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

EMarie59 said:


> HEY! You picked a great name for my boy, AND a great place for the donation. Has she contacted you yet to let you know the donation was received?
> She may be busy from what I can tell by her website. God Bless her!.
> She has her donations set up with Paypal so it was really a piece of cake.
> Eileen


No, I have not heard from her yet, but I am sure she is very busy!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I just got home from the specialist with Cheyenne and had to call Southern Cross with an update...I was told a donation came in...and I was able to tell them who you were... and your story of adoption. You will be hearing from them


----------



## MollyM (Feb 4, 2004)

We are such a small Southern Rescue and are very, very grateful for the donation and equally appreciative of your show of support and friendship ! I can guarantee you that every dollar will be spent on Cheyenne's medical care over the next few weeks. I know that as we approach her surgery date everyone is holding their breath - it is nice to know that there will be so many people pulling and praying for her and her wonderful family on that day.

THANK YOU SO MUCH for the donation and especially THANKS for the friendship and show of support. There are many wonderful rescues out there that I know were equally deserving.


----------

